# Sea Eagle reintroduction



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

So, what are your thoughts on this. 
A species last recorded in the UK in the late 1700s being considered for reintroduction on the Isle of Wight.
Personally, I would consider the last effort, the red kite, to be a dismal failure. 
The RSPB brought in chicks from Spain, a different race to the British Red kite. Allegedly, from speaking to falconry experts, smuggled in, then claimed to be native, yet the last two native nesting pairs were left alone. These red kites are larger and more predatory than the true British kite. These were released in two sites, North Wales and Stokenchurch. One very rural, the other on a major motorway. Kites are carrion feeders, and hey guess what. The Welsh release had little impact, a small natural population constrained by lack of food.
The other? Spread along the motorway network due to a proliferation of food thanks to road kill, and leading to wholy unnatural flocks of kites. As a result, there are regular reports in the Chilterns of kites taking pet rabbits, Guinea pigs, and even trying to snatch pets from owners arms. Why? Because they are desperate for food as the population has outgrown the natural food source.
It is so bad that RAF Benson have managed to obtain a licence to cull kites due to the risk to aircraft safety.
Now there are plans to reintroduce an Eagle larger than the Golden Eagle, over 300years since it was last recorded. The question I have is, why did they become extinct in the UK?
Their main prey is fish. Fish stocks have dropped since then so what will these feed on? The hope is to repopulate the south east coast with these birds.
So what do you think?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ChAB&usg=AOvVaw3xwlSrlcR-gxYiwGUTCbJu&ampcf=1


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

The White Tailed Sea Eagle has been reintroduced back into Scotland with great success. 

Personally, I think the governing bodies should STOP trying to reintroduce species which have been absent and instead concentrate on conserving the species native to this country which are being pushed further and further to extinction. 

I attended an open evening a couple of years ago hosted by Scottish Natural Heritage (SNH) where they spoke about the reintroduction of the Beaver - the cost at that stage to reintroduce this species to Scotland was north of £5 million pounds - at the end I asked if the money could be better spent on conserving species such as the Scottish Wildcat or the Corncrake - I didn't receive a satisfactory answer!!


----------

